# Solved: Dropbox stuck connecting, checked firewalls/system time etc



## Simontheintrepid (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi

I'm having an issue with the Dropbox application on Windows 7 64 bit. I can log into the website fine. When I click on the icon in the taskbar, it says 'connecting...' at the top of the window and 'Dropbox is starting...' lower down. It is stuck here indefinitely. It does not display an error message. It has been working on this cpu for a long time. I have not knowingly changed any settings recently that might cause the problem.

Curiously, at the same time another program, John's Background Switcher, which takes images from the web automatically, has stopped updating my background. Both programs appear to be functioning but obviously are not able to do their job. Other programs, including similar programs like Google Drive, are working fine.

I've tried:
- Using a different ISP/router
- Exploring firewalls. As far as I know I only have Windows Firewall and I've checked access in there. I have AVG installed but not the firewall. Is there any other background program blocking these programs???
- System time is correct. Some Dropbox problems seem to be caused by incorrect system time.

Some searching on the web suggests I might need to configure/open ports but here I'm out of my depth and the Virgin Media router is not the clearest to navigate.

Given all this I'm not an expert but my feeling is the programs are not at fault, and neither is my Internet connection. I'm at a loss to know what's going on.

Thanks in advance
Si


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Check to see if you have a Proxy enabled, see here: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-ca/...-explorer-proxy-server-settings#1TC=windows-7
If you do, uncheck all the boxes.


----------



## Simontheintrepid (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for your response, but I don't have any proxys enabled.


----------



## Simontheintrepid (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay so maybe this was careless not to try first. I don't know what the problem was but reinstalling both those programs solved it. Maybe it was coincidence they both stopped working at the same time but that's what made me think it was something else. Hey ho...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Glad to hear you got it solved :up:


----------

